# Assault Rifles



## Crazy Chihuahua (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, it's been a while since I've been on Martial Talk...Anyway, between then and now, I've finally been enlisted as a Primary Infantry Reserve. I'm going to finish up college doing Reserves, then head overseas for a peacekeeping tour.

Anyway, to the point of my topic: We use the C7 Assault Rifle as our service rifle. (The C7 is the Canadian variant on the U.S. M16, just in case anyone didn't know.) I have handled this weapon and we have a simulator on my base, but the simulator uses modified rifles powered essentially by CO2. I haven't actually had the opportunity to fire live ammunition. I was just wondering if anyone has fired a similar weapon, (C7, C8, M16, M4,) and could tell me what to expect?

Or if anybody has any interesting stories to tell about their use of C7 or M16 (or any high powered weapons.)

Looking forward to hearing (hopefully) good things.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never used the C-7 but I used the M-16A2 during my time in the Marines.  The biggest thing about the 16 is to KEEP IT CLEAN!  The action on the 16 is very prone to jamming if it gets dirty.  It's not as bad as the old 16A1 but still prone to jamming.  The small 5.56mm round doesn't have much of a kick to it at all so recoil shouldn't be a problem.  It's a fairly accurate rifle if used within it's intended range (I never missed at 500yds with open sights).  Listen to you PMI, relax and let the weapon become an extension of yourself


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 13, 2004)

Never fired it myself, nor have I served. I wanted to thank you for serving. I have a lot of respect for the service.

I have done some recent reading of Iraq stories. Many of the reports say that the sand gets in to them very easily, and jamming is an issue.

Just my two cents. 

Good luck.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 13, 2004)

There always seems to be a little poltics behind the government's choices of equipment. I heard that there was a lot of Colt influence involved in getting this adopted into the US arsenal. If I remember correctly aome of the main legitimate reasons stated for going to the M-16 was the reduced wieght, aging existing arsenal, selectable rate of fire and low recoil to allow better target aquisition and retention during full auto bursts. Also the smaller round designed to wound more than kill in combat. Later it was seen that it jammed easily with dirt and sand, and whe the last few rounds of the ammo in the magazine were reached. I've heard a ton of stories from vets saying they would take and use AK-47s instead, because despite the added weight, they prized the greater durability and more rounds per magazine. I have fired a semi-auto chinese AK-47 and a semi-auto AR-15 and I liked the AR-15 better because it was lighter and I could keep a pretty tight placment on the target when firing quickly, but that's not in combat, is it.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the reasons for swapping to the M-16 from the M-14 was a change in infantry doctrine by the U.S. Army.  The idea was that more men firing more rounds downrange (a la medieval archers) was a better idea than the one that the USMC still adheres to... one shot, one kill.  The amount of ammo needed to do this with the heavier .30 cal ammo was a lot of extra weight on the soldier.  The lighter 5.56mm ammo could be carried in a larger amount for the same weight ratio.  The A1 had semi-auto and full auto capability but was changed in the A2 to semi and 3 rd burst as a combat soldier would burn through a full clip in full auto way too fast.  The weapon was/is prone to jamming in field conditions, many of the parts are plastic/polymer (hence the Vietnam era phrase "You can tell it's Matel")  It's not a horrible weapon, if you have time to keep it clean it's actually a pretty good one. I've used an M-14 owned by a friend and even with the extra weight I would have preferred to have carried it in the field for the extra range and kill power.  It's also been argued that swapping to the 16 was simply a result of extensive lobbying by the Colt coprporation.


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Jan 13, 2004)

The C7 is selectable full/semi. For anyone who shoots regularly, or especially for those who have served, particularly if you've seen actual combat: Would you prefer a burst controlled by the mechanisms of the weapon, or a fully automatic rifle with which to control your own rate of fire?


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Jan 13, 2004)

Just by the way...as to range: C7 is rated for accurate and rapid fire at a distance of 300 metres (which is like 400 yards,) when used by an individual and 600 metres when used by a section (squad.)


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2004)

You will find it easy to control; not much recoil.  If you have a choice hold to semi or burst mode.  
As noted above, keep it clean.  The M16 action blows gas directly in to the rifle's works rather than keeping it confined to a  piston system.  This tends to bake carbon throughout the weapon.
Also, if peackeeping in a, um, sandy area, avoid excess lube.  The oil attracts dust and sand, which is a big no-no.  
What does canada use?  the same break-free/CLP as the US?  if so explore some alternate lubes to take with you.  I believe miltech has been getting good reviews from the desert.

(Also pipe cleaners for the gas tube; never enough of those...)


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *You will find it easy to control; not much recoil.  If you have a choice hold to semi or burst mode.
> As noted above, keep it clean.  The M16 action blows gas directly in to the rifle's works rather than keeping it confined to a  piston system.  This tends to bake carbon throughout the weapon.
> Also, if peackeeping in a, um, sandy area, avoid excess lube.  The oil attracts dust and sand, which is a big no-no.
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I'll look into some different lubrication options.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 13, 2004)

also it goes w/o saying if you use an unauthorized lubricant (or anything else) you do so at your own risk.  Do your research, and make your own best choice.
Best of luck with it.


----------

